# Dallas Lowriders Picnic ∙



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Dallas Lowriders CC 1st Annual picnic Sun June 25th Mountain Creek Lake Park.. You know how we do things, BIG.. 
So bring your grill's and get ready to party. Chill'n Grill till the sun goes down..
They'll be awards for several catagories of cars, people choice awards. 
Also you know this is com'n, get ready to hop your shit homies... :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Boulevard Aces will be their backing up DALLAS LOWRIDERS.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THANKS GUYS. AND THERES A NEW FLYER COMING SOON JUST TRYING TO GET ALL THE DETAILS SORTED OUT.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Sal I updated the website and added the picnic information and the Majestix picnic. Need some more pics to add for 2006.

Ernest
DallasLowriders.com webmaster


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: will be ready :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: *We will be There Homies*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 24 2006, 09:11 AM~5302823
> *:thumbsup: We will be There Homies
> 
> 
> *



hey where do yall live at. thats messed up you cant park or drive on the sidewalk thats no fun. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 24 2006, 09:11 AM~5302823
> *:thumbsup: We will be There Homies
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 03:15 PM~5304434
> *hey where do yall live at. thats messed up you cant park or drive on the sidewalk thats no fun.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats in front of my Pad Homie......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 24 2006, 01:52 PM~5304581
> *Thats in front of my Pad Homie......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



if you ever have a party i'll make sure not to park on the sidewalk. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 04:03 PM~5304660
> *if you ever have a party i'll make sure not to park on the sidewalk.  :biggrin:  j/k
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 24 2006, 02:04 PM~5304666
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey but you can park on my sidewalk it dont matter over here i live in oakcliff some of my streets dont even have sidewalks.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope to see everyone out there from the ULA..


----------



## 1GHETTO DREAMS (Mar 7, 2006)

GHETTO DREAMS WILL BE N DA HOUSE WE WILL SUPPORT EVERY CLUB N DA ULA N ALL OF YOU GUYS EVENTS,PEACE AND LUV FROM BIG SHAWN AKA DA SUPERMAN... OH YEAH CHECK OUT WHAT I'VE DONE TO DA EXPO THE WHIP IS SICK


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Leonard were all going to take you out when you return home for good. Sorry we missed you when you here...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this is gonna be good!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2006, 10:13 AM~5324954
> *this is gonna be good!
> *



cant wait to see the bomb out there turtle. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2006, 10:17 AM~5325531
> *cant wait to see the bomb out there turtle. :thumbsup:
> *


SOON!!! LOOKIN LIKE H-TOWN!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

flyer comin this week.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 "WOW,5.20'S DAMN I HOPE I WIN THEM" :biggrin: JUST KIDDING!!!! HOPE TO SEE FULL ULA SUPPORT AT THIS ONE!!!!!! SO EVERYBODY COME ON AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SHIT WAS UP U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!SO WAS UP TO ALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOUR BOYS FROM DAT BIG BAD DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAUSE WE GONE DO THA DAMN THANG....IN MY WORDS ACT A ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 16 2006, 08:37 PM~5441883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that is suporting our picnic. we will try to make it worth while for the kids and the adults. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hoope to see everyone from the ULA at the picnic.. Cause you know how we do it..


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

what area of mountain creek is the picnic going to be at?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands F I N E S T Car Club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Count me in :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 19 2006, 01:56 PM~5458838
> *what area of mountain creek is the picnic going to be at?
> *



right by the basball fields.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 18 2006, 09:40 AM~5450845
> *Thanks to everyone that is suporting our picnic. we will try to make it worth while for the kids and the adults. :thumbsup:
> *


thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 22 2006, 08:18 AM~5472264
> *thats what im talking about :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE ALL THA RIDERS AT THIS ONE!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 29 2006, 08:01 AM~5513210
> * HOPE TO SEE ALL THA RIDERS AT THIS ONE!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

any pics?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

my bad...i got confused with the picnic from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 29 2006, 08:01 AM~5513210
> * HOPE TO SEE ALL THA RIDERS AT THIS ONE!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE OOOOOONNNNNNN!!!!!! IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE THAT NEXT MONDAY OFF OF WORK!!!! :biggrin: TIME TO GET YOKKKKKKKED UP!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE ALL THA HOMIES THERE!!!!


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Jay just don't go detting any more tickets :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jun 5 2006, 06:34 AM~5553612
> *Hey Jay just don't go detting any more tickets  :biggrin:
> *



yea jay dont be DETTING any more tickets. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah i know a typo getting


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

GO MAVS!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

make SURE U BE AT THE PICNIC CAUSE IT'S GOIN DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANY WHERE WE BE GUARANTEE IT GO DOWN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

OK EVERYONE CHANGE OF VENUE FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC. 
I'll post the new location once it confirmed by the parks department tomorrow. Mnt Creek Park would not allow us to park on the grass area due to fire hazard. 
I think everyone will like the new location..


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Have a good picnic to all Dallas Lowrider! :biggrin: 
Sorry I wont be able to make it.


----------



## GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP! (Jun 8, 2006)

DO ANY FINE LOOKIN FEMALES EVER SHOW UP? OR IS IT JUST A BIG ''CHORIZO FEST'' WITH A BUNCH OF OVERAGED LOSERS??? :dunno:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

i'll bring the hoes so at the picnic ask for me


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP!_@Jun 7 2006, 07:32 PM~5569793
> *DO ANY FINE LOOKIN FEMALES EVER SHOW UP? OR IS IT JUST A BIG ''CHORIZO FEST'' WITH A BUNCH OF OVERAGED LOSERS??? :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP! (Jun 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 7 2006, 08:28 PM~5570829
> *New location for our picnic..
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Where do we buy tickets to win the 13's ?
How much a ticket ?

We Will Be There Homies ! ! ! !

John, Is the 69 makeing the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 7 2006, 10:36 PM~5570894
> *
> *


dammitt maaan... mountain creek was perfect, i live about 5 mins from there.... :angry:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

That's what I'm saying, how or where do we get tickets for the rim raffle? :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Official Invitation will be coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

You can buy the raffel tickets at the park.. Not sure what this official invitation is but I'm inviting anyone that's wants to come, so consider yourself officially invited..


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 9 2006, 08:28 AM~5579410
> *The Official Invitation will be coming soon!!!!!!
> *


Tight invitation!!!!!!!!THANXZ...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979+Jun 9 2006, 10:28 AM~5579410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

IS THERE GOPING TO BE A NEW DATE


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nope it's still June 25th it was just moved to Flag Pole Hill.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well here is the invitation. It's a virtual invitation..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFXWHyeHqns


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

one man club for now,big bad "westside c.c" from L.A will be there to support dallas lowrider's c.c. picnic.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 14 2006, 07:20 PM~5608575
> *one man club for now,big bad "westside c.c" from L.A will be there to support dallas lowrider's c.c. picnic.
> *


Look forward to seeing you at the picnic ...
Welcome to TEXAS!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 14 2006, 05:20 PM~5608575
> *one man club for now,big bad "westside c.c" from L.A will be there to support dallas lowrider's c.c. picnic.
> *



Thanks for the support and looking forward to seeing u at the picnic.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh yea and welcome to TEJAS hope u like it .


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DALLAS TX R U READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAN I CANT WAIT


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

9 DAYS TO GO.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 16 2006, 07:04 AM~5616903
> *9 DAYS TO GO.
> *


Is Tombraider ready??


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 16 2006, 09:07 AM~5616916
> *Is Tombraider ready??
> *


 :0 :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx 15th year anniversary pics are up! Check them out and thanks for everyone that came to celebrate with us!


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 16 2006, 07:07 AM~5616916
> *Is Tombraider ready??
> *



No sir TOMBRAIDER will not be ready for the picnic.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

EVERYBODY READY FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS PICNIC THESE PICNICS R GETTING BETTER N BETTER EVERY YEAR ID RATHER GO TO A PICNIC THEN A DAMN SHOW ANYDAY LOOK FORWARD TO THIS ONE FOO SHOO  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 19 2006, 01:28 PM~5633088
> *No sir TOMBRAIDER will not be ready for the picnic.
> *


Damnz......  Always good to see ,but will do without...


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:wave: waz up Dallas


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5635692
> *EVERYBODY READY FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS PICNIC THESE PICNICS R GETTING BETTER N BETTER EVERY YEAR ID RATHER GO TO A PICNIC THEN A DAMN SHOW ANYDAY LOOK FORWARD TO THIS ONE FOO SHOO   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sean that clean caddy going to be out there homie :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5635692
> *EVERYBODY READY FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS PICNIC THESE PICNICS R GETTING BETTER N BETTER EVERY YEAR ID RATHER GO TO A PICNIC THEN A DAMN SHOW ANYDAY LOOK FORWARD TO THIS ONE FOO SHOO   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I MAKE SURE WE THAT BONE GAME GOING , LETS GET A FEW BETS GOING ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 20 2006, 02:33 PM~5640278
> *I MAKE SURE WE THAT BONE GAME GOING , LETS GET A FEW BETS GOING !  :biggrin:
> *


I want in on the bone game!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To All my homie, just want to let everyone know that some dumb ass bit#$ pulled at left turn in front of me the other day and totaled my Eclipse, I'm just happy to still be alive but my Eclipse looks like it's going to be totaled. For all those that know me, y'all know that I babied that car. It may not have been my lo-lo, but I loved that car.. :tears: 
I guess the good news is I had a Hagerty's policey on it so it's covered, but won't be able to replace that car, it was in mint condition.. As for the insurance from Hagerty's, there taking care of everything, the car loss, medical.. I really can't say enough. They proably want to get rid of my ass now. I'm ok I think in case your interested, but I'm banged up and very sore...

Well hope to see everyone at the picnic and yes I'll have brosures and information on Hagerty's..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 20 2006, 05:20 PM~5641265
> *To All my homie, just want to let everyone know that some dumb ass bit#$ pulled at left turn in front of me the other day and totaled my Eclipse, I'm just happy to still be alive but my Eclipse looks like it's going to be totaled. For all those that know me, y'all know that I babied that car. It may not have been my lo-lo, but I loved that car..  :tears:
> I guess the good news is I had a Hagerty's policey on it so it's covered, but won't be able to replace that car, it was in mint condition.. As for the insurance from Hagerty's, there taking care of everything, the car loss, medical.. I really can't say enough. They proably want to get rid of my ass now. I'm ok I think in case your interested, but I'm  banged up and very sore...
> 
> ...



DAMN JOHN , HAGERTY'S INS. FIXING TO GET RID OF YOU , NAW J/P HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU ARE OK ,CARS CAN ALWAYS GET REPLACED , ESPECIALLY IF YOU GOT HAGERTY'S ON YOUR SIDE ! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tiny, thx for your concern.. Now don't let me catch-ya slip'n. Have you got your policey yet? :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 20 2006, 05:40 PM~5641338
> *Tiny, thx for your concern.. Now don't let me catch-ya slip'n. Have you got your policey yet? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 20 2006, 04:40 PM~5641014
> *I want in on the bone game!
> *


YOU GOT TO GET PASS THE CHAMPION ROY FROM "JOKERZ C.C."


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*We will be there,,,*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 20 2006, 05:20 PM~5641265
> *To All my homie, just want to let everyone know that some dumb ass bit#$ pulled at left turn in front of me the other day and totaled my Eclipse, I'm just happy to still be alive but my Eclipse looks like it's going to be totaled. For all those that know me, y'all know that I babied that car. It may not have been my lo-lo, but I loved that car..  :tears:
> I guess the good news is I had a Hagerty's policey on it so it's covered, but won't be able to replace that car, it was in mint condition.. As for the insurance from Hagerty's, there taking care of everything, the car loss, medical.. I really can't say enough. They proably want to get rid of my ass now. I'm ok I think in case your interested, but I'm  banged up and very sore...
> 
> ...


it's good to hear youre ok john


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 20 2006, 11:01 PM~5642998
> *YOU GOT TO GET PASS THE CHAMPION ROY FROM "JOKERZ C.C."
> *


what's up tiny you ready for the rematch :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 21 2006, 04:56 PM~5646851
> *what's up tiny you ready for the rematch :biggrin:
> *



IM READY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 21 2006, 07:10 PM~5646903
> *IM READY !  :thumbsup:
> *


*YOU AINT READY BIGG DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!1 :nono: :nono: :nono: *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*WHEN IS D TOWN GOING TO HAVE CRUISE NITE WE ALWAYS POST UP AT JOES BUT WE NEED TO HAVE A CRUISE NITE * :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 21 2006, 06:24 PM~5647144
> *YOU AINT READY BIGG DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!1 :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH MAN THE CADDY AINT READY YET DOG IM GETTIN THERE THO SHIT WHATS UP TINY WE DOWN FOR THEM BONES SHTI SOMEONE SET UP A TABLE IM IN ON IT FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

waz up i want in on the bones game 1000$a game was up..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

3 DAYS LEFT LETS GET READY TO PARTY.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 22 2006, 12:06 PM~5651316
> *waz up i want in on the bones game 1000$a game was up..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Weather Forecast  
Partly Cloudy Sunday June 25th
93°F (34°C) | 66°F (19°C)


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 22 2006, 12:06 PM~5651316
> *waz up i want in on the bones game 1000$a game was up..
> *


DAMN BRO, WE BARELY GOING TO GET $5 GAMES GOING, YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK WITH THE U.L.A. CHAMP " ROY" FROM JOKERZ , HE MIGHT BE INTERESTED ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5653057
> *DAMN BRO, WE BARELY GOING  TO GET $5 GAMES GOING, YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK WITH THE U.L.A. CHAMP " ROY" FROM JOKERZ , HE MIGHT BE INTERESTED !  :thumbsup:
> *


*tiny dont get me in no shit homie you know how we do in AGGG town*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 22 2006, 02:06 PM~5651316
> *waz up i want in on the bones game 1000$a game was up..
> *


*dont know who you r and at a 1000 a game dont wanna know who u r* :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey can I get in with $4.75?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5653493
> *Hey can I get in with $4.75?
> *


now your talkin


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yea allready!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 22 2006, 07:16 PM~5653475
> *tiny dont get me in no shit homie you know how we do in AGGG town
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 22 2006, 07:19 PM~5653493
> *Hey can I get in with $4.75?
> *



SHIT , THATS MORE MY RANGE RIGHT THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 22 2006, 07:17 PM~5653485
> *dont know who you r and at a 1000 a game dont wanna know who u r :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll play, but not for any money. because all i do is connect the dots locos. what game is this again.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 23 2006, 04:06 AM~5655366
> *:roflmao:
> *


Will there be a senior citizens discount for the 50 & over crowd..??


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHA I AINT PLAYIN NO GAMES FUCK IT WAS UP!!!!! IM DOWN FOR THESE BONES...OK OK OK NO MONEY JUST FUN BUT I WILL HAVE A FEW G'S ON HAND JUST IN CASE


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 23 2006, 03:54 PM~5657789
> *HAHAHAHA I AINT PLAYIN NO GAMES FUCK IT WAS UP!!!!! IM DOWN FOR THESE BONES...OK OK OK NO MONEY JUST FUN BUT I WILL HAVE A FEW G'S ON HAND JUST IN CASE
> *


*since we aint playin 4 no money its on sunday its goin down after all i am the ULA champ right tiny :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 23 2006, 02:22 PM~5657904
> *since we aint playin 4 no money its on sunday its goin down  after all i am the ULA champ right tiny :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :uh: AT LEAST TILL SUNDAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK OK OK I WANT IN NO MONEY JUST PLAY BUT I GET TO PICK MY PARTNA!!!
SO MY BROTHER MIKE I HOPE U READY


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

one of my cars back in L.A


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

is there going to be fine ass nenitas at the picnic.  :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 23 2006, 10:40 PM~5659525
> *OK OK OK I WANT IN NO MONEY JUST PLAY BUT I GET TO PICK MY PARTNA!!!
> SO MY BROTHER MIKE I HOPE U READY
> *


 :0 we dont play with partners its every man for himself so you better be ready :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

yall aint got shit on me. i'm gonna smash all u putos ha ha ha.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 24 2006, 10:18 AM~5661242
> *:0 we dont play with partners its every man for himself so you better be  ready :0
> *


MAN COME ON NO PARTNERS ON THIS DAMN,THEN WE AINT PLAYIN REAL BINES,IM A DO IT TORCIDO STYLE...I GUESS IM OUT


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 24 2006, 12:22 PM~5661864
> *MAN COME ON NO PARTNERS ON THIS DAMN,THEN WE AINT PLAYIN REAL BINES,IM A DO IT TORCIDO STYLE...I GUESS IM OUT
> *



SHIT, WE CAN PLAY SINGLES AND DOUBLES ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 24 2006, 10:12 AM~5661412
> *yall aint got shit on me. i'm gonna smash all u putos ha ha ha.
> *


SAL , YOU AND THE CHAMP GO 1ST ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

SO who Invited the strippers to be in the dunking booth???

ANYBODY????

ANYBODY???

......Damn time to make some phone calls....

And once Again ....

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYBODY GETTING BITCH SLAPPED BY YOUR OLD LADY!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SHIT I AINT TAKING NO STRIPPERS TO THA PICNIC BUT THA AFTER PARTY ITS ON AND DONT GET MAD AT ME IF U DONT GET NO P....Y EITHER EVERYMAN FOR HIMSELF.......BUT THOSE WHO KNOW ME I MIGHT TAKE A FEW OUT THERE JUST TO SHOW OFF


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope Your Ready cause it's here homie, so bring your grill and for all you hoppers, get ready to hop your shit..


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

CANDYLLAC coming soon to represent dallas texas


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

pix???????????????????


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

damn good turn out cant wait till next years picnic


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

Major Props 2 the "1st Annual Dallas Lowriders Car Club Picnic"....i had a good time... pretty sure lots of peeps are with me k no? CONGRATS GUYS... BIG SHOUT OUT 2 my boy " Pollo" king of the beer bong..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I got there sort of late so sorry if you car didn't make it on the site, there's always next time. Congrats to Dlowriders, looked like people where enjoying themselves, till the next time. Check out some of the pics from the picnic!

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/DLPicnic06/Picnic.html


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone that came out to our first picnic. It was a big success. we will make it bigger and better next year. I would also like to thank the FUN HOUSE CREW for puttin it down on the music. 


CARTEL 
ESTILO
TEXAS RANFLAS 
MAJESTIX
WEST SIDE CC/CALIFORNIA
PRESIDENTEZ
GETTO DREAMZ
INTOKABLEZ
D-TOWN BOMBS
KNIGHTS 
LOW LOWS/ TUG OF WAR CHAMPS,BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST BIKE JESSIE HERNANDEZ.
ROLLERZ ONLY
INDIVIDUALS/BEST OF SHOW CAR-OSO 
ROYAL IMAGE
SMOOTH N LOW 
JOKERS
BAD BOYS KUSTOMS
PHAYLANX 
OAK CLIFF/ BEST OF SHOW TRUCK/ JON JON 
GARLAND FINEST
THE FUN HOUSE CREW
MAJESTICS DFW/ SHAWN 
BOUT MY BIZNIZ RAPPERS


SAL MATA


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good turn out we had a blast,i want to thank the Dallas Lowrider Familia for throwing a good picnic.cant wait for the next one.....now were are the pics,i know synbad has da good ones :biggrin: synbad how's that hang over homie :barf: j/p


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Had a great time, Dallas Lowriders Great picnic till next year's :thumbsup: - Individuals C.C.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

BAD ASS PICNIC "DALLAS LOWRIDERS", CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:19 AM~5669582
> *good turn out we had a blast,i want to thank the Dallas Lowrider Familia for throwing a good picnic.cant wait for the next one.....now were are the pics,i know synbad  has  da good ones :biggrin: synbad how's that hang over homie :barf: j/p
> *


Umm I can't remember if I have a hang over...Was I at the picnic yesterday???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: Ooo Damn I do have a hang over....

Pics and Video are coming soon!!!

Hopefully by tonight!!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

great turn out homies! had a lot fun,thanks to Dallas lowriders for giving me a good welcome, much love, let's keep lowriding dallas style


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

This is the First Video from the First Annual Dallas Lowrider's Picnic, much Love and respect to Dallas Lowriders.....

First Video--Click here!!


Stay Tuned cuz the second video is gonna be Bootyful!!!


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

cool video bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, hente and business owners who came out to our 1st Annual Picnic, we had a blast... To those that didn't show well you just missed out.. But we ain't done yet so stayed tuned cause you know how Dallas Lowriders does it, BIG..............



> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 26 2006, 09:13 AM~5669567
> *I would like to thank everyone that came out to our first picnic. It was a big success. we will make it bigger and better next year. I would also like to thank the FUN HOUSE CREW for puttin it down on the music.
> CARTEL
> ESTILO
> ...


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay whoever gots pics of Mr. Bounce post them up!!!

and if anybody took a pic of me hitting the beer bong I need those too!!!!

Oh Man the second video is gonna get me in trouble.... :0 

Hope you got time to watch cuz it's about 11 mins long.........


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 26 2006, 09:13 AM~5669567
> *I would like to thank everyone that came out to our first picnic. It was a big success. we will make it bigger and better next year. I would also like to thank the FUN HOUSE CREW for puttin it down on the music.
> CARTEL
> ESTILO
> ...












Good turn out and thanks for the personal invite John and all of Dallas Lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 26 2006, 08:29 PM~5673664
> *Okay whoever gots pics of Mr. Bounce post them up!!!
> 
> and if anybody took a pic of me hitting the beer bong I need those too!!!!
> ...



I GOT THAT PICTURE OF YOU HITTING THAT "PATRON" BOTTLE, I WILL GET IT TO YOU WHEN I DEVELOPE THEM ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

oh yeaaaa I forgot about the Patron bottle!!
No Salt No Lime .....I ain't no tourist!!
Just give me the bottle!!!

I'm still working on the second video I have to trim it down to 10 minutes....Pinche You Tube won't take the eleven minute video!!!
First Video from the Picnic-Click Here


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

This video is 11 minutes long and my apologies to Lo Los....I messed up the name in the video...

Extended Video of the Dallas lowrider picnic--Click Here!!!


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

I want to apologize to the Dallas Lowriders for not showing at the pic-nic. Sal u pretty much know my situation right now. I see you guys had a great turn out, congratulations. 

ZEKE,

VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Jul 5 2006, 08:46 AM~5718345
> *I want to apologize to the Dallas Lowriders for not showing at the pic-nic. Sal u pretty much know my situation right now. I see you guys had a great turn out, congratulations.
> 
> ZEKE,
> ...


Zeke no problem homie, we did miss you..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Jul 5 2006, 07:46 AM~5718345
> *I want to apologize to the Dallas Lowriders for not showing at the pic-nic. Sal u pretty much know my situation right now. I see you guys had a great turn out, congratulations.
> 
> ZEKE,
> ...



ITS COOL HOMIE I KNOW THE DEAL. BUT HEY ARE U GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

what up Sal? Im not going 2 Individuals, my boy has a tournament. I'll hit u up, been busy trying to get these cars done. Anyone need something done? What about that display 4 homeboy with the 64? hit me or i will hit u up.

Zeke
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHO'S BAD ASS BLUE AND WHITE REGAL IS THAT IN THE DALLAS LOWRIDER VIDEO



:machinegun:


----------

